# Motherboard for i5 6500/6600



## sagar09 (Dec 24, 2015)

Hello guys.

Pondering over building a new PC with i5 6500 or i5 6600 processor.What will be a good ATX motherboard within 10,000/- to 11000/- Rs (preferably from Gigabyte or Asus). I want these things in my final cabinet :

 i) 8 usb ports (4 usb 3.0 or more and rest usb 2.0),

ii) 6 SATA Ports with 4 ports @ 6 Gbps

ii) Motherboard should be supporting intel processor's integrated graphics.

iii) Atleast 32 GB memory support in dual channel for DDR4.



I live in kolkata so any shop where I can buy it cheaper?

Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## topgear (Dec 29, 2015)

Look for these :

Asus Z170-P D3 @ ~11.5k / ASUS H170 PRO Gaming @ ~12k / Asus H170-PLUS-D3 @ ~9.5k 

and this one may be ultra sexier looking motherboard priced around ~10.5k - Asrock Fatal1ty H170 Performance
ASRock > Fatal1ty H170 Performance

available here :
Buy Online | ASRock H170 Performance Motherboard | Price in India


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 29, 2015)

Intel Core i5 6500 -14600,
MSI H170A PC Mate -9200,
G.Skill RipJaws V 8GB 2133Mhz DDR4 -3900.
TOTAL -27,700.


----------



## sagar09 (Dec 30, 2015)

Guys,I want 8 USB ports to use externally in my cabinet. Which motherboard is going to give me that?Also,it should be a DDR4 compatible motherboard as my processor probably will be Skylake i5 6500/6600. Thanks for the guidance anyways.

One question : What is internal USB and what purpose does it serve?

P.S. I would prefer an Asus/Gigabyte recommendation.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 30, 2015)

sagar09 said:


> Guys,I want 8 USB ports to use externally in my cabinet. Which motherboard is going to give me that?Also,it should be a DDR4 compatible motherboard as my processor probably will be Skylake i5 6500/6600. Thanks for the guidance anyways.
> 
> One question : What is internal USB and what purpose does it serve?
> 
> P.S. I would prefer an Asus/Gigabyte recommendation.



Asus H170 Pro -11000. You will get total 7 USB ports via motherboard back ports and cabinet front panel headers. If you need more you will need to extend your budget. This motherboard will get 2xUSB 2.0/2xUSB 3.0/1xUSB 3.1 & 1xUSB 3.0 front panel header which connects to two USB 3.0 Ports.  

Internal USB ports are of two types. USB 2.0 & USB 3.0 ports where you can connect to the cabinet front panel USB ports via USB 2.0/3.0 headers on the motherboard.


----------



## sagar09 (Dec 31, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> Asus H170 Pro -11000. You will get total 7 USB ports via motherboard back ports and cabinet front panel headers. If you need more you will need to extend your budget. This motherboard will get 2xUSB 2.0/2xUSB 3.0/1xUSB 3.1 & 1xUSB 3.0 front panel header which connects to two USB 3.0 Ports.
> 
> Internal USB ports are of two types. USB 2.0 & USB 3.0 ports where you can connect to the cabinet front panel USB ports via USB 2.0/3.0 headers on the motherboard.



Thanks for the reply. USB 3.1 ports are backward compatible? i.e.,Do they support USB 2.0 and lower sticks?


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 2, 2016)

sagar09 said:


> Thanks for the reply. USB 3.1 ports are backward compatible? i.e.,Do they support USB 2.0 and lower sticks?



yes,i'm pretty sure they are.


----------

